# AMON AMARTH - Plattencovers -



## amon amarth (26 Juni 2010)




----------



## amon amarth (26 Juni 2010)

:thumbup: ich danke unseren metal-heads für die rege teilnahme! :thumbup:







das war grandios!


----------



## Buterfly (26 Juni 2010)

Bin zwar kein Metalfan, sage aber trotzdem artig :thx:


----------



## FCB_Cena (27 Juni 2010)

Wann kommt jetzt endlich das neue Album? Dieses Jahr oder?


----------



## amon amarth (27 Juni 2010)

soweit ich weiß, wirds noch dauern... früjahr 2011. leider...


----------



## Karrel (27 Juni 2010)

ja, von wem solltes auch sonst kommer! aber ich finde twilight of the thundergod schlägt ein bisschen aus der reiche!


----------



## Q (21 Juli 2010)

Danke amon für "Deine" Cover :thumbup:


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (21 Juli 2010)




----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2010)

:thx: dir amon für die Cover


----------



## neman64 (23 Juli 2010)

:thx: amon für deine tollen Covers


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2010)

tolle Cover


----------

